# lowrance elite 3x



## mrdrh99 (May 6, 2015)

Anyone here have one? I just ordered one. Plans are to use this this summer while saving for a dragonfly/GPS, then I'll move the lowrance to the front deck and put the dragonfly on the console.


----------



## whaase (May 8, 2015)

I was just reading reviews on this one. I may pick one up too

Walter


----------



## wargmc (May 10, 2015)

just bought one ,havnt mounted it yet


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 10, 2015)

Yeah I got mine yesterday.... I played with it a bit in simulation mode. I'm pleased with the build quality and the screen. I'm thinking I'll probably also pick up the speed wheel for it. Will have it mounted next week. Will eventually move to the front of the boat as I plan to save over the winter for a raymarine dragonfly GPS combo


----------



## DaleH (May 10, 2015)

FWIW I had installed one on my 14' rig that ai just sold. This boat was used in a saltwater estuary that could be VERY shallow through the windy mud flats on a low tide (9' + tides up here) ... and it performed perfectly!

It, to me, was an incredible value for the $$$ ...


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 11, 2015)

Awesome..
Thanks Dale


----------



## Colorado1135 (May 11, 2015)

I got mine from Cabelas 2 weeks before they went on sale GRRRR
BUT I love it, it's very accurate from what I can tell and a great value! I hope to get an extra transducer so I can switch it between boats.


----------



## IdahoFishtracker (Jun 14, 2015)

I had one and it was pretty decent for the cost and was very user friendly. The directions in the box were pretty horrible but I recently got an Lowrance elite4 hid (which I love) and its directions were significantly better so maybe I just got a screw up. The screen was bright and easy to read, even in sunlight wearing sunglasses. It did freak out on me and the screen would go blank so I returned it and upgraded. I would have got another one but I had a good excuse with the wife to spend more money so I took advantage of it! That being said I wouldn't mind another one for the bow. Good luck with your search!


----------



## nguye569 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing a Elite 3x, what's the added benefit of getting the version with DSI?

Also, the elite 4x has a rebate now making it about the same cost as the Elite 3x DSI, is it a better buy?


----------



## jggassert (Jun 18, 2015)

I had one on my kayak, but when I sold it I bought the elite 4x DSI. I'm considering buying another 3x for the bow when my project is ready for fishing.


----------



## lugoismad (Jun 18, 2015)

I have the 4x. It seems to work quite well. All I really use it for is for finding dropoffs and brush to fish.


----------

